# Help with scab



## Ehandy (Feb 18, 2009)

I posted on here a little while ago about my concerns with Remy's mite treatment. Luckily, my vet was very open to switching to Revolution and since then Remy's new quills have been growing in nicely and you can no longer see mites crawling on his skin. He seems much happier as well. I was at the vet yesterday and he said things are looking good -- Remy's next check up is in three weeks after another revolution treatment.

But today I took him out to give him a bath, on the vet's recommendation to wash off the dry skin between his quills, and I noticed scabbing on his belly. Remy's a little overweight -- though it's being tackled and undercontrol now, so the scabbing was closer to his tail than his chest. I was at first worried that it was a poop problem, but he's pooping normal and his hole looks ok, and the I noticed two quills (I think they're new quills growing in or really loose old quills) directly poking him. 

Can I trim these quills a little bit? I'm not sure if they're ready to fall out. They must have just become a problem overnight, but the red area is already scabbed and looks fine otherwise. What different things can I put on his belly that close to his private areas to help keep it clean and keep away the temptation for him to nibble or scratch at it (which he hasn't done yet, but I'd like to prevent it from happening).


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Could we get a picture perhaps? This will help others help you in possibly advising on the situation. Scabs can mean many different things, so a photo would reaaaalllllly help!


----------

